# Angry White Man



## sparky30_06 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hopefully i'm placing this in the right spot if not Moderators please move it to it's correct location. 

I got this newspaper article emailed to me. I usually don't discuss politics, religion, or her but I think that alot of us will agree with this news paper article.


http://www.aspentimes.com/article/2008198091324


I AM AN ANGRY WHITE MAN!!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Spot-on. It's ME!


----------



## nh3b's (Feb 17, 2008)

Im witchya!


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 17, 2008)

I am damned angry! And I am not alone.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 17, 2008)

I think it would have been better had they just called it an angry american.  I think alot of americans feel this way, but they sure don't have to think of themselves as white men.  And by god, if he is so inclined, he can even be gay and be a stand up american.


----------



## big-fokker (Feb 17, 2008)

+1 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 17, 2008)

Angry White Man, Angry Red Neck, A true Angry American. Pretty much all fits, but we are the silent majority. The do gooders and self centereds are those making policy changes that no one in there right mind would do. We need to take back our country and re-install common sense.

Not sure it can be done!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I say fire the whole works, put the janitor in charge, he is the only one who really knows what is going on and how to live inside a budget!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 17, 2008)

ME TOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## abelman (Feb 17, 2008)

What he said


----------



## desertlites (Feb 17, 2008)

-------AMEN BROTHER


----------



## fireguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Amen, Angry White Brothers...

I think this year should be real interesting and real scarey for us Angry Bros.


----------



## shenk (Feb 17, 2008)

That article could be my profile.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the posting of the article.
I am ANGRY because my government has lost its mission for this country.
I am ANGRY because of what my kids have to face in the future.
I am ANGRY because of this gimme, gimme, gimme society we live in.
I am ANGRY because this is not the country I was brought up in.
I am ANGRY because God is being stripped from everything in this country.
I am ANGRY because we have lost our vision of the quality of life.
I am ANGRY because an unborn child is nothing.
I am ANGRY because we still try to police the world.
I am ANGRY because our vets are treated as second rate citizens.
I am ANGRY because our politicons(sp) are so self-centered.
I am ANGRY because our elderly are forgotten.
I am ANGRY because our tax structure is so f&*Ked up.
I am ANGRY because I am the reason every ethnic group has problems.
I am ANGRY because I had to write this.
Just my $0.02, if I made anyone mad or hurt your feelings...TUFF SH!T!!
Signed,
ANGRY WHITE MAN


----------



## kookie (Feb 18, 2008)

Very good article.....Lots of truth there...........Angry white man here......................


----------



## welder (Feb 18, 2008)

I live in the greast country in the world , why should i be angry? No i didnt vote for King George and proud of it. I dont let  groupe tell me that I'am angry or should be. I spent 20 years in the military  for all people not just the angry white man. Most of the elected people in both houses are white and male.


----------



## dforbes (Feb 19, 2008)

That article could have been written about me.


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 19, 2008)

Bro I agree 100% !!!! What happened to the country we fought for? It seems like I'm on the bottom of the list, and "I"M ANGRY"!!!


----------



## grande (Feb 19, 2008)

Considering the current political process, it sure does make one feel neglected when one is not considered to be a part of any "Special Interest Groups".


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Heh... but we ARE members of a seemingly very small special interest group...the group interested in returning America to Americans and it's former status of #1.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2008)

YUP Richtee and we also like to smoke too!Unlike Mrs. Obamamma I AM PROUD OF MY COUNTRY!!!  I best stop there,or I won't.


----------



## richtee (Feb 19, 2008)

Heh...nice barb... with broadhead attached!


----------

